# How can I set port options?



## G_Nerc (Nov 12, 2013)

With the new ports infrastructure, has the way to configure port options changed? It looks like:

```
portname_OPTIONS= WITH_X11 ...
```
But I need to set the variable USE_GCC only for emulators/virtualbox-ose and emulators/virtualbox-ose-kmod. How do I do this?

OS: 10-Beta3 AMD64


----------



## ShelLuser (Nov 12, 2013)

Why would you need to set that variable?  It's usually best to leave it up to the port maintainer which compiler to use. And in the case of emulators/virtualbox-ose you can see that this has already been addressed, when looking at it's Makefile you'll come across this entry:


```
USE_GCC=        any
```
Which means so much that this port uses GCC by default.

Now, the other port (emulators/virtualbox-ose-kmod) does not specify something like this, but this one seems to have the GCC usage hard coded into the Makefile. You can see this when checking out the configure arguments:


```
HAS_CONFIGURE=  yes
CONFIGURE_ARGS+=[I]--with-gcc="${CC}"[/I] --with-g++="${CXX}" --nofatal \
                --disable-xpcom --disable-sdl-ttf --disable-pulse \
                --disable-alsa --disable-dbus --disable-python \
                --build-headless
```
So there really is no need to try and force the usage of GCC somehow, these ports are already configured to do just that.


----------

